# Cannolis



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

I am going to try to make cannolis for the first time for a friends birthday and probably make some extra for thanksgiving as well. Since I am an amateur and this is my first attempt, I had a couple questions for those of you more in the know.

1. I have a pizelle maker and a great recipe from my grandmother (she is from Torino). I can grab the recipe if y'all want to take a peak. I was going to make the pizelles for the shells and just curl them up when they are still warm. Will this work as a shell? I saw some 'authentic' recipes that called for red wine, but I don't think I want red wine in my batter.

2. I will be bringing in the Cannolis to work on Tuesday, and was wondering 2 things. First, if I fill them Monday night, will the shell get too soggy? Second, will the filling be OK to sit in the refrig until Thursday when I make the cannolis again for Thanksgiving?

Thanks for your help


----------



## lisbet (Dec 30, 2004)

Don't think this could be made ahead of time.....it will surely end up soggy. You would need to take everything in to work with you and put it all together there......and serve immediately!

I have never made cannolis but isn't the dough (batter) different from what you would make for pizzelles?


----------



## canadatogo (Mar 3, 2007)

You could try painting the insides of the cannoli shells with chocolate to help prevent them from becoming too soggy. I'm not too sure how big your cannoli shells are, so it's hard to say if this will work for you, but I hopw this helps.

Andrea


----------



## lisbet (Dec 30, 2004)

Wonderful idea Andrea!!! Guess that is what professional schooling does ... there's always a solution for most problems! Have always wanted to tackle authentic Italian Cannolis, but am still working up my nerve to make the attempt.

Ken, keep us posted as to how you make out with the cannolis! This is how we learn, from one another's experiences. 

ChefTalk is such a wonderful and helpful forum....best on the web!!


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

I haven't made canoli for quite awhile now, but I checked my recipie and the shells do call for red wine (as a substitute, another ricipe notes that 2 T of white vinegar can be susbtituted) and note that the shells can be kept indefinitely in a cool place and filled as needed. You should have no problem keeping the filling made Monday and kept is cold until you fill and serve on Thursday. Yes, they can get soggy if you fill them the nite before. Andrea's tip should work well. I'm not sure how well the pizelle maker would work as the shells are traditionally fried but might be worth a try. I remember my girlfriend's grandmother making canoli using an "ancient" broom handle cut into about 5" pieces for her forms. :smiles: 

My recipe for canoli shells calls for 1-1/2 C flour, 1 T cocoa, 1 T sugar, 1/4 tsp salt, 1/2 tsp baking powder, 2 T shortening (Spry or Crisco) and 1/2 C red wine. My recipe for pizzelles calls for 2 giggers of burbon whiskey :bounce: and notes that its a richer and tastier pizzelle recipe than you find in most cookbooks and on the pizzele iron. I'm not necessarily a "pureist", but if you want canoli, make canoli's and if you want pizelles...

Let us know what you decide and how it works.


----------

